# How to deal with a crappy boss??!!



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

richard123 said:


> i recently started a new construction job, and have the worst boss i have ever had in my entire life. His name is trevor!!!
> 
> he is always on at me...i have to write a report after every day on what i have done, he is also very strict about lunch breaks, even if i take a few minutes extra. This is understandable as he is trying to run a successful buisness etc.. But i think it is a bit too much, and i do get demotivated when he does do this. He would probably get more out of me if he was more laid back.
> 
> any help?????


are you early in the morning?
Do you stay later if need be?
Do you have your own tools?
Do you have your own truck?
Probably not! So get your lazy, no good, i want but don't give, sorry ass back to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did i you ask!!!!!!!!
Yes god damn it, i did!
Even when i made 10 sorry bucks an hour!!!
Welcome to construction dude!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

You sound like one of my guys-* are you ?*


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

you are a new guy, he wants you to be on point. like somone mentioned before, give them an inch, theyll take a mile.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

First of all:be GLAD, be VERY GLAD, you don't get piece rate. Or if you DO then it doesn't MATTER how long you take break ,it's YOUR loss of overall daily wages. 
Does he pay well or just acceptable? Does he simply TELL you these things or SCREAM them at you? Feelings are not for the jobsite,and after 24 years on jobsites from blacktop to drywall to concrete and back to drywall even I forget this for a few seconds once in a great while. 

Solutions( IF he's worth sticking with)
Let your work speak for itself,do a good quality job and don't make him have to ride you about it. Make yourself valuable and he MAY ease up a bit.
Follow his orders exactly and if possible expand on them to make yourself more than just labor. Remember: what you learn from bosses/GC's goes to knowledge of what to do or not to do in building up to running your own business.
BE EARLY! Get to the job as early as possible and maybe even do a little prep ahead of punching in....have your tools ready( if theyre right in the main path he'l definitely notice this  ) do a few things that will speed up completion,something not TOO heavy or involved but SOMEthing that shows forethought and initiative.
Be polite to the ****'s... errrr homeowners but also politely avoid actual conversations (ie "I just do the ______" not "***** off") this way you aren't a liability on his reputation but also not seen as trying to go over his head.

I'm not saying any of this is easy,because it isn't...taking orders from others goes against our nature but it's life....you didn't pick a career known for pampering egos,smileyhandshakes or pats on the back....if you want that then run for office....but if you manage to survive you'll at least gain real self confidence instead of youthful cockiness and will make out better either with him OR someone who's worth working for. IF he IS simply an *sshole then it will help your rep with other builders,etc that you maintained a professional attitude.
I've had good bosses that were abrasive/abusive/finicky and those that were ONLY good at the *sshole part and left the actual skill to those who could. Either way you do your best,don't kid yourself either.....you know when you've done 110% and when you haven't. 

Good Luck,you might go far kid.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I am a solo operation for this exact reason....finding self-disciplined, motivated, hard working, competent helpers is near impossible. I have zero tolerance for slackers, whiners, and complainers. 

People here have already answered the OP.

Be the perfect employee. If the guy still makes you feel abused....start your own show.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> I am a solo operation for this exact reason....finding self-disciplined, motivated, hard working, competent helpers is near impossible. I have zero tolerance for slackers, whiners, and complainers.
> 
> People here have already answered the OP.
> 
> Be the perfect employee. If the guy still makes you feel abused....start your own show.


 
LOL yeah I forgot to mention that. I tend to treat everyone as subs...if they can't get up in the morning for thier own self respect then they don't need to get up at all.:thumbup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I have seen both sides of this coin, 
First I started as a laborer in Orlando fla as a grunt do what ever was asked (1976) Block tender, carpenter helper 78 - Sure I was a little slow ( I was learning) But I didn't piss and moan I showed up for work 20min before- when the boss showed up I got my ass out of the truck and went to work (didn't matter what time it was) bust your a## all day long (bs it's called working in construction) soon I was working harder and faster then most! Near the end of the job the PINK slip came, my boss gave me mine and said come back on Monday (shut your mouth) I look at the slip NOTHING was on it- Because I kept my yap shut EVERY day.

I have worked for some Pricks, jerks, stoners, dickheads...ect But I just did what needed to be done and got paid for it- I won over most of the guys I worked for ( some were a lost cause) I learned from some real good older guys ( some hacks) lol - I have done concrete,bridge work, roofing, siding, framing, windows, carpet and flooring, remolding, rehab, insulation, cabinets, the list goes on. (man I must be old) I have been ripped off - pissed on - over paid ( few jobs) under paid (more then I liked) BUT #1 thing never changed - My love for the work and challenges'! Lose that and your done!

You may work for a jerk - but if you let it get to you. You will end up like the guy you work for..... The job is not pretty, its not even a clean job 
Hell I bet there might be stuff on the floor from another tradesman in your way (the nerve) GET OVER IT he has a job also.

If you are not prepared,or able to deal with it. ask your self this question................................................................................................................





Do you want fry's with that?

Now shut up and get back to work!!!!!!


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

Richard123,
I have to say that your boss is going to do certain things that you aren't going to like. I am also going to quote half (or so) the rest of the gentlemen on this thread and say this: If you want to get ahead in this business, then you had better work. This is not a daycare, and your boss is trying to make a living, too. I am guessing that you are not that old, and have probably never had anyone under you on a job. Let me say this, BEING A BOSS IS HIGHLY OVERRATED. (Sorry for the internet scream). If you ever get to that level of responsibility you will see what I mean. If you are there, or have been, my sincere apologies for ripping into you. If you improve on everything that he has told you to do, and then try to outthink him and do more than he asks, you will be the last to get laid off when work is slow. 
By the way, That is exactly how I started.
Hope that helps you figure out how to deal with a "crappy boss." Sounds like he is actually quite reasonable, and may even start a thread himself on how to deal with a "crappy employee?" Just a thought.
All the best for success,
Graham


----------



## richard123 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think i may have worded this post slightly wrong. now reading over it i can see who i may have came across like a snobby adolesent. 

answering some of your many questions, i turn up to work early every morning and mostly stay late on most days, i am always willing to succeed and impove, taking pride in every task i am assigned.

the problem i do have is more bullying for example when i have just started a specific task straight away he will be telling me to hurry up, name calling for example and belittleing me.

I hope some of you could advise me more wisely this time.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

richard123 said:


> I hope some of you could advise me more wisely this time.


Nah...I don't think so.:no:

You still are left with 2 choices, I have worded them differently this time:
Put your big girl panties on and quit, start your own :thumbup:
Pull your big girl panties down, bend over and take it like a man:shutup:


BTW.... underlining every single word is quite gay:laughing:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Give 'em a rope and let 'em hang themselves
> 
> *[...and you call yourself a cowboy :laughing:]*



:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought my last post gave a little of everything??? What are you asking for ? How to put caulk in his nail pouch, Or maybe nail the thing to the floor. No matter what we tell you - it won't fit your situation.
Don't get me wrong I'm not picking on ya - it's just the way it in this business
He is not your father, brother, respect is earned "not given" if it sill bothers you - 1. get another job 2. tell him off in front of the guys at lunch on Friday. (go back to #1) Kick his [email protected]@ (<1) We all went through it!


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

come work for me dude. take all the breaks, smoke breaks, talk on the phone, dont show up ect ect, but when i dont pay dont complane, and when you run off to do your own thing, dont say i didnt warn you about the bad economy either, 1st of all there is no such thing as a crappy boss, reason being if he/she was crappy they wont be in business, i have worked for lots of so called loosers in the past and i took it as a learning lesson, keep your eyse and ears open and you will be the son he never had, but my offer still stands for you tho, and you can be the son i never had


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

ill tell ya something i worked at a gym for a year and the boss way my age, he promised raises, this that and i never got like 4 of them in a year i stayed there because it was 5 min from my house, but that guy has went bankrupt like 3 times and his momma pulled him out and because hes in a community, a rich one in the Toronto area they helped his ass, after i left 2 weeks in 5 more left, now that's a crappy boss, if your boss is like this then boogie from there, if you know you are good at what you do, ..............do like me when i didnt have my own........offer your service to a contractor for free for 1 week and if he has no reason to fire you till the end of the month you get paied for that week, .......................this way is bullit proof, shows you are not in for wasting time and money


----------



## drive55cat (Dec 1, 2008)

A classic question," Fight or run". You decide.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lots of good advice here. I'm kinda lost on one thing though. What's a 'lunch break' ??? I'm familiar with my aluminum and shop breaks, but not this lunch one.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

richard123 said:


> I recently started a new construction job, and have the worst boss i have ever had in my entire life. his name is trevor!!!
> 
> He is always on at me...i have to write a report after every day on what i have done, he is also very strict about lunch breaks, even if i take a few minutes extra. this is understandable as he is trying to run a successful buisness etc.. but i think it is a bit too much, and i do get demotivated when he does do this. he would probably get more out of me if he was more laid back.
> 
> any help?????


Fire him!!


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

tinner666 said:


> Lots of good advice here. I'm kinda lost on one thing though. What's a 'lunch break' ??? I'm familiar with my aluminum and shop breaks, but not this lunch one.


Take a lunch. it's healthy and life is short.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

K2 said:


> Take a lunch. it's healthy and life is short.


No kidding it's short:laughing: Mine usually consists of grabbing a sandwich from the lunch pail, a cup of coffee from the thermos and walking or standing back and surveying a particular situation. Then I set the coffee down shove half the sandwich in my mouth, break out the tape and 9 out of 10 times go back to work. I like to take lunch when I find an opening in the work rather than to stop in the middle of a particular project.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

:laughing:


Celtic said:


> Nah...I don't think so.:no:
> 
> You still are left with 2 choices, I have worded them differently this time:
> Put your big girl panties on and quit, start your own :thumbup:
> ...


I absolutely have to get a spit guard for my monitor...:laughing::laughing::laughing::clap:


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

I won't even comment on the majority of the responses here. 

What a bunch of hard heads. (That usually comes from first generation owners).

Do your best. Not bull**** calling it your best.

He will either know the difference or you will kick his ass when you start to compete with him.


----------



## richard123 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks goes to the select few that gave me a decent response.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

richard123 said:


> thanks goes to the select few that gave me a decent response.


Richard, I'm sorry to tell you this. You set yourself up for the exact responses you received.

You want to work for someone who is "LAID BACK". Most of the people here are "Professional" contractors. 

Being laid back when it comes to getting a job done is NOT AN OPTION! Being laid back when it comes to employees is NOT AN OPTION! 

Getting the job done is THE ONLY OPTION.

You can't be friendly with NEW HIRES. Sorry but we just don't know you well enough to be friendly with you. It is obvious from your OP that you didn't consider who you were presenting yourself to.

I am the definition of the "LAID BACK" employer. Thats my biggest problem as I se it today. Here's what I offered the guys that I hired in the past 2 months.

1. Higher pay that average in this area.
2. Cell phone usage allowed on the job.
3. Smoking allowed on the job.
4. Paid lunch (1 hour daily)
5. Breaks as desired.
6. Friendly conversation and understanding of problems.

Thats as "LAID BACK" as you can get.

Here's what I got for my niceness.

Guy calling me at 6 a.m. saying,"I can't make it in today, my wife wants to go shopping! I'll be in tomorrow."

2 hour lunch breaks when I wasn't on the job. Customer calling me wanting to know if they were coming back today!

45 minute b/s sessions on a 10 minute smoke break.

My own son-in-law talking on his cell phone for 5 hours in a 7 hour day. Customer calls me complaining.

Now ask yourself this, Do you think I am going to be "LAID BACK" anymore?


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> Richard, I'm sorry to tell you this. You set yourself up for the exact responses you received.
> 
> You want to work for someone who is "LAID BACK". Most of the people here are "Professional" contractors.
> 
> ...


I know how ya feel! That is why i like to keep the crew small. Ie me and one other but possibly 2. To the op- I run a laid back set of guys too. The reason i can is because i have trust in them to get the job done when it needs to be done. Yea they goof around a bit and talk. When your new your going to get kicked round a bit. I worked for a framing guy in cali and wow I almost wanted to beat his ass on a daily basis. I know the feeling of getting beat up. Really it is not worth it, but I was never late, always wrapped my stuff after time. I finished what i had too even if it was off clock. To show I wanted to be there. I left after 2 weeks of that because I was still getting kicked around. You did open yourself up to a bunch of trash talking but try what some of the guys have said. Show up a little earlier be ready to work, maybe start bringin your boss coffee along with donuts for the guys. That actually works!! In the morning have your stuff ready to go along with the tools you can get going. IF YOUR LEANING ON A JOB THAT IS FINE YOU BETTER BE PUSHIN THE BROOM! That may help ya out too.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

richard123 said:


> thanks goes to the select few that gave me a decent response.



You're welcome Richard!

Can I call you Dick?

Well Dick, what did you decide?
Kiss ass or kick ass or haul ass?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

richard123 said:


> thanks goes to the select few that gave me a decent response.


Quit your whining and get back to work!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

that damn underlining is driving me nuckin' futz....


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

CSTime said:


> "richard123 is not on so I am not going to read any of his posts" thought Bill
> "I am just going to scan a few and make a comment, nobody reads them all anyway."
> 
> "wow, this post could have some meat, I am going to sneak out and not leave a comment and come back later and read this."


hey look!

it's creepy 3rd-Person-Speak Guy :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

richard123 said:


> thanks goes to the select few that gave me a decent response.


 
Aaaawwww..... do we need to call the wa wambulance!


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

richard123 said:


> I think i may have worded this post slightly wrong. now reading over it i can see who i may have came across like a snobby adolesent.
> 
> answering some of your many questions, i turn up to work early every morning and mostly stay late on most days, i am always willing to succeed and impove, taking pride in every task i am assigned.
> 
> ...




please be open minded here. I am not being funny and I am not trying to hurt your feelings. But I want you to understand this:


do you know what the difference between you and I, Richard?



I could call your boss tomorrow morning ... start working before lunch. I would work _through_ lunch. In fact - our boss is paying me LESS than you, since I just started and all

I would work CIRCLES around you. And I would make you feel bad while I was doing it. And I would make you look bad. Intentionally too - just because it would be fun. I wouldn't say anything though, I'd just keep working. But I'd be working fast and accurate. There would be nothing else on my mind except the task at hand and WHILE I was working, I would be continuously asking myself "how can I make this more efficient?"

So then I would become more efficient --- without your boss (or, "our" boss rather) telling me how to do it. I would simply just become efficient.

So now I'm working circles around you AND i am more efficient. Mind you, i haven't stopped to think about this. I have been continuously working, and figuring out the whole time how to become more efficient.


Within *one week *- I will take your job. May even take just one day -- but our boss is trying to get a feel for me.

I can now fill two positions - simply because I am working SMARTER and HARDER than you could. While you we're chasing lunchtime and crying because someone likened you to "molasses" -- I was chasing your job. I had fun doing it too - you were just getting in the way. And it was easy.

Here's the kicker: I can do this to you in just about ANY industry or work environment there is. You simply have NO job security if we're working together. 







If you can identify where I am coming from in this - then maybe, just maybe I could give you some tips on how to deal with your boss.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

richard123 said:


> I think i may have worded this post slightly wrong. now reading over it i can see who i may have came across like a snobby adolesent.
> 
> answering some of your many questions, i turn up to work early every morning and mostly stay late on most days, i am always willing to succeed and impove, taking pride in every task i am assigned.
> 
> ...





> telling me to hurry up, name calling for example and belittleing me.


Your boss is not a boss he's just an Ahole that's going nowhere. Learn what you can and then put this one behind.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Here ya go Richard123!
An RBSREMODELING flashback just for you!

This thread says it all!
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=39195


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

dirt diggler said:


> please be open minded here. I am not being funny and I am not trying to hurt your feelings. But I want you to understand this:
> 
> 
> do you know what the difference between you and I, Richard?
> ...


I was going to put a clip in from youtube from Boogie Nights but I was sure it would get removed right away so I'll just type it.......
Your a star, your a star, your a big shinning star!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> Here ya go Richard123!
> An RBSREMODELING flashback just for you!
> 
> This thread says it all!
> http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=39195


After reading that thread, it is quite clear to me that many of the men here have gotten in touch with their inner mangina.
:laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> After reading that thread, it is quite clear to me that many of the men here have gotten in touch with their inner mangina.
> :laughing:


 That thread is on my Rory Classics list.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I was going to put a clip in from youtube from Boogie Nights but I was sure it would get removed right away so I'll just type it.......
> Your a star, your a star, your a big shinning star!:thumbup::laughing:


that's not the first time today that I've been serenaded by a scruffy carpenter :laughing::laughing:





props to you, however, in "getting it" though


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Just for the record..............

"Crappy" is a perspective and a word that is Incumbent upon YOU!!!!!

Adjustment may be in store...........


----------



## richard123 (Oct 13, 2008)

dirt diggler .... wow you seem very confident, i hope your ego grew when as soon as you made that post.

once again i will thank the select few who post a mature answer in response to my question.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Will this do, Dirt??????






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2UmP6C9rcs


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

richard123 said:


> dirt diggler .... wow you seem very confident, i hope your ego grew when as soon as you made that post.


no, it didn't. I deal with "you" everyday. I give "you" work everyday so that "you" can feed "your" family and "you" have the nerve to complain.

the advice is in there (my prior post, not this one) --- if you're too sensitive to look for it, that's your problem

there's lots of "me's" in the world too. Some of them make me look like a Hallmark Card.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to be a real dick to work for. Over the years i've learned that a happy crew is a productive crew. If I have someone on my crew that I have to ***** at he's gone. Dont need the stress it's a tough enough job as it is.


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*Dude, when I started I would work 103 a week! and I loved it...*

If the guys here sound something like the guys you work with when you complain, Your working in the wrong Industry! don't even apply for work at the home depot...Just quit while your still young.

If every one on Trevors crew is complaining as much as you are, Push Trevor in the cement mixer, bust your ass and learn something.

But since your Avatar is Bob the Builder...You might want to look into Sign flipping on a street corner.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

simplejack said:


> If the guys here sound something like the guys you work with when you complain, Your working in the wrong Industry! don't even apply for work at the home depot...Just quit while your still young.
> 
> If every one on Trevors crew is complaining as much as you are, Push Trevor in the cement mixer, bust your ass and learn something.
> 
> But since your Avatar is Bob the Builder...You might want to look into Sign flipping on a street corner.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

#1 reason why i work alone!!! if anyONE is going to take a break, it's going to be me!!!!!!!!!!!:w00t: i do all the work ,no slouches here buddy!!!!!!! i learned a long time ago, no one is giving s--t away!! you must WORK FOR IT!! that's unless if you still have yo mama wipe you!!


----------



## jbsconstruction (Feb 6, 2009)

Switch to new company ...stressles


----------



## sarah_9 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello,

If you work in an organization then you have to follow rules and regulations but at the same time there should be some flexibility in schedules, strictness always make employees rigid and non co-opertive if you want best from your employee then give them bit of freedom.


Regards,
sarah_9


Management Leadership
Jimclemmer


----------



## custrel (Jun 30, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Show me the "law"....until then, no 10 minute coffee break for you...
> show me where you are allowed a lunch break, until then - no lunch for you....
> show me the law for an after noon break...say thank you and get yer arse back to work.


I can only hope you were joking.

Attitudes like this is why OSHA exists. If there were no 'law' mandating that employers provide their workers a place to go to the bathroom or to provide them with water, you sound like you wouldn't bother.

Can't imagine your guys are too productive without lunch breaks or breaks. No breaks= more fatigue, slower employees, more mistakes, more injuries.

"Pee on your own time! I'm not payin' $10/hour so you can urinate!"


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

easy.... make the boss hurt in the wallet and he won't know what got him.

1) tire sidewalls with a 16d nail or some scribe/tap/center punch tool.

2) adhesive remover works great on auto paint with a coffee cup, they even have a arseol spray version now.

3) walk along side the entire length of bosses car with a large 3"+ screw and key it.

4) bb gun the bosses car windows when it's parked or rock it.

5) lean against the bosses car/truck mirror and rock it in up and down motion..it'll break off.

6) use 30# fishing line and tie bosses tail pipe to a pole or something... once it takes off...... hahahahah!!

7) use water shutoff tool and turn off water at boss's house

8) call up his utility/garbage company and discontinue/suspend service on his behalf

9) order take out/pizza and deliver to his house every night or every so often, each time calling a different place...

10) put an ad in a newspaper somewhere and have women call his home/wifes cell.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

extra tips to not get caught red-handed

a) any telephone tactics shall be used using a payphone or pre-paid cell and when possible not use your own voice, get someone else to call.

b) the cover of darkness / stealth is key in getting the job done and not caught.... also a great idea to mess with the boss if you know your coworker or someone in the office just had a argument or failling out..


----------



## custrel (Jun 30, 2009)

Snobnd said:


> He is not your father, brother, respect is earned "not given" if it sill bothers you - 1. get another job 2. tell him off in front of the guys at lunch on Friday. (go back to #1) Kick his [email protected]@ (<1) We all went through it!


Exactly. Next time he yells at you tell him "I don't know who you think you're yelling at because I don't see your wife or your kids anywhere."

If he fires you, good for you. If you honestly want to learn a trade, there are enough decent folk out there who are willing to teach you without the BS.

If he punches you, sweet. Punch him back or sue him.

Most likely he'll back down once he realizes he can't treat you like a dog. If he doesn't, move on... it's not worth the aggravation. The easiest, least confrontational way is to just take it... but then you're going to keep taking it for as long as you work for him.

Respect is earned. The employee-employer relationship doesn't mean 'you're lucky to have a job!" and "I can treat you however I want just because I pay you!" But there are a lot of bully's in this trade - probably because they were bullied themselves and took it rather than stand up for themselves - and that's how they think a boss/foreman/journeyman should act.

Is money really worth being mistreatment and abuse?


----------

